# Cloud effects



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a way to reproduce the effects of clouds moving in the night sky. I was thinking a dvd image using a projector, but I don't know how to enter that as a search on the internet. Has anyone seen a video effect for that?

I think the other option might be a slightly more complicated set up using some kind of synchronized lighting system. So it gives the appearance of movement on a ceiling, without actually projecting clouds. 

Or would a rotating disc propped in front of a lamp work? The disc would have cloud like images painted on it.

(This is basically to set the mood for an indoor cemetery or forest scene.)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Where would you be trying to use this effect?
(indoors, outdoors, on scrim, on a wall, etc.)
This makes a huge difference in how and where you can do this effect.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

look for stock video websites, then search night sky, clouds, or whatever for the video version.

A rotating gobo of some sort would do it as a lighting effect. Ideally you want the kind that has two layers, often one stays still, and the other turns slowly to give the effect. Sometimes both move.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

fontgeek - It will be projected on a wall or ceiling.

Thank you for the instructions Mr. Chicken.


----------



## justageorgiaguy (Aug 9, 2014)

Search YouTube for cloud timelapse and then use clipconverter.cc or keepvid.com to download the video to use.


----------

